# تعلمى قرائة بترونات الكروشية



## just member (6 يوليو 2009)

*كيفيه قراءه الباترون* 



* ويتكون الدرس من ثلاث مراحل*


*الاولى : تعريف رموز واختصارات الباترون*
*الثانيه : كيفيه قراءه الباترون المكتوب*
*الثالثه : كيفيه قراءه الباترون المرسوم*


* ملاحظه*
*كما اوضحنا سابقا ان هناك نوعان من الباترون*

 *باترون مرسوم ويسمى دايجرام (diagram) او(chart) ويعتمد على رموز الغرز المرسومه *


*والتى سنتعرف عليها لاحقا ويكون شكله كالتالى*




*




*




 *باترون مكتوب ويعتمد على اختصار لاسماء الغرز المكتوبه باللغه الانجليزيه وذلك باخذ الحرف الاول *

*او الحرفين الاولين من الاسم *








* المرحله الاولى : تعريف الرموز والاختصارات المستخدمه فى قراءه الباترون*







* (غرزه السلسله)*​
*الاسم الانجليزى chaih)*

*الاختصار : (ch)*
*الرمز: **



*



 *(غرزه الحشو )*
*الاسم الانجليزى  single crochet) *
*الاختصار sc) *
*الرمز : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

* ملاحظه*
*(stitch) تعنى غرزه وجمعها (stitches)*

* (الغرزه المنزلقه )*
*الاسم الانجليزى : (slip stitch)*
*الاختصار : (sl st )*
*الرمز: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


* (غرزه البريد)*
*الاسم الانجليزى double crochet)*
*الاختصار dc) *
*الرمز : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


* (غرزه البريد المنزلقه)*
*الاسم الانجليزى : (half double crochet)*
*الاختصار : (hdc) *
*الرمز : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

* (غرزه البريد الثلاثيه)*
*الاسم الانجليزى : (treble crochet)*
*الاختصار tr)*
*الرمز : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


* (غرزه البريد الرباعيه )*
*الاسم الانجليزى : (double treble crochet)*
*الاختصار : (dtr)*
*الرمز : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


* (غرزه البريد الخماسيه )*
*الاسم الانجليزى : (treble trible crochet)*
*الاختصار : (tr tr)*
*الرمز : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*



* (غرزه البريد الاماميه)*
*الاسم الانجليزى : (front post double crochet)*
*الاختصار : (fp dc)*
*الرمز : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


* (غرزه البريد الخلفيه )*
*الاسم الانجليزى : (back post double crochet)*
*الاختصار : (bp dc)*
*الرمز : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

* (اللفه الاماميه للغرزه )*
*الاسم الانجليزى : (front loop)*
*الاختصار : (f lp)*
*الرمز : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


* (اللفه الخلفيه للغرزه)*
*الاسم الانجليزى : (back loop)*
*الاختصار : (b lp) *
*الرمز : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*










*يتبع...*​
​


​


----------



## just member (6 يوليو 2009)

* (غرزه البيكو)*
*الاسم الانجليزى : (picot stitch)*
*الاختصار : (picot &p)*
*الرمز : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*او:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*



* (غرزه الفيشاره )*
*الاسم الانجليزى : (popcorn)*
*الاختصار : (pop)*
*الرمز : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*



* (الغرزه المنتفخه)*
*الاسم الانجليزى buff stitch)*
*الاختصار : (puff)*
*الرمز : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




* (غرزه الصدفه)*
*الاسم الانجليزى : (shell stitch)*
*الاختصار : (sh)*
*الرمز : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*



*(غرزه العنقود)*
*الاسم الانجليزى : (cluster stitch)*
*الاختصار : (cl)*
*الرمز : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​​


* (غرزه حرف v)*
*الاسم الانجليزى : (v stitch)*
*الاختصار : (v st)*
*الرمز : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*



* (غرزه المروحه)*
*الاسم الانجليزى  fan stitch)*
*الاختصار : (fan st)*
*الرمز : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​​



* (غرزه حرف x)*
*الاسم الانجليزى : (cross stitch)*
*الاختصار : (cr st)*
*الرمز : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​​

*وهذه اختصارات لبعض العبارات المستخدمه فى الباترون*

* (Between = Bet)*
*تعنى : (بين)*
*رمزها : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


* (stitch = St )*
*تعنى : (غرزه)*
*(stitches = Stes)*
*تعنى : (غرز)*





*يتبع...*



​


----------



## just member (6 يوليو 2009)

* (decrease = Dec)*
*تعنى : (تناقص فى عدد الغرز)*
*الرمز :*
*او : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


* ملاحظه*
*لابد ان نفرق بين غرزه التناقص وبين غرزه الكلستر*
*فالتناقص هو شغل غرزه واحده فى 2 غرز متتاليه او 3 غرز او اربعه على حسب الباترون*
*مع ترك اخر لفه من كل غرزه على الابره ثم سحب الجميع مره واحده وبذلك *
*نكون قلصنا عدد من الغرزالى غرزه واحده *
*اما غرزه الكلستر فهى شغل اكثر من غرزه فى نفس المكان او الغرزه مع مراعاه ترك اخر لفه من كل غرزه*
*على الابره وسحب الجميع مره واحده *
*ولكن احيانا يعتبر الباترون ان التناقص هو نفسه كلستر وهذا فى اغلب الباترونات*​


*(Increase = Inc)*

*تعنى : (تزايد فى عدد الغرز)*
*الرمز : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*



* (Row) *
*تعنى : (سطر او صف)*
*جمعها : (Rows)*



* (skip = sk) *
*تعنى : اننا نترك غرزه او فراغ ونشتغل فى الغرزه او الفراغ التالى على حسب الباترون*


* (space = sp) *
*تعنى : (فراغ) *
*(spaces = sps) *
*تعنى : (فراغات)*
*وهى تنشا نتيجه عدد من السلاسل بين الغرز ( على حسب الباترون )*



*(Together = Tog) *
*تعنى : (معا) *
*تعنى : اننا نشتغل غرزتين معا فى نفس المكان او الفراغ*


* (Turning chain = T ch)*
*تعنى : (سلسله الدوران ) *
*وهى عند الانتهاء من السطر لابد من شغل عدد من السلاسل لبدء السطر الجديد وعدد هذه السلاسل*
*يعتمد على الغرزه المستخدمه وهى تساوى ارتفاع هذه الغرزه*
* سلسله الدوران لغرزه الحشو = 1 ( ارتفاع غرزه الحشو 1 سلسله )*
* سلسله الدوران لغرزه البريد المنزلقه = 2( ارتفاع غرزه البريد المنزلقه 2 سلسله )*
* سلسله الدوران لغرزه البريد = 3 ( ارتفاع غرزه البريد 3 سلسله ) وهكذا*


* (wrong side = Ws)*
*تعنى : (الجانب الاخر لعمل ) *
*اى ظهر العمل او خلف العمل *


* (Loop = Lp) *
*تعنى : (لفه)*


* (Loops = Lps) *
*تعنى : (لفات)*
*وتعنى عدد لفات الخيط حول الابره *



* (Previous = Prev)*
*تعنى : (السابق) *
*وهى ترمز الى الغرزه السابقه او السطر السابق كما فى الباترون*


* (Repeat = Rep) *
*تعنى : ( كرر)*
*تشير الى تكرار الخطوات او الاوامر الموجوده بين الاقواس *


* (Begin = Beg)*
*تعنى : (بدايه) *


* (Color = Col)*
*تعنى : (لون) *


* (Main color = Mc)*
*تعنى : (اللون الرئيسى)*



*[ ] لابد من شغل الاوامر الموجوده بين هذين القوسين عدد من المرات على حسب الباترون*



*( ) لابد من شغل الاوامر الموجوده بين القوسين فى نفس المكان او الغرزه *


* ملاحظه*
*وفى بعض الباترونات لا يوجد فرق بين هذه الاقواس والاقواس السابقه اى ان الاثنان يكونا بنفس المعنى*
*اى تكرر الاوامر عدد معين من المرات على حسب الباترون *


* (Turn)*
*تعنى : (اقلب العمل)*
*عندما ننتهى من سطر ونبدا فى سطر جديد *​


* (Join) *​
*تعنى : (نغلق او نشبك)*
*مثلا نقول اشتغلى 5 سلسله ثم اشبكيها او اغلقيها بمنزلقه لتكوين دائره *



* (Right side = Rs) *
*تعنى :** (الوجه الصحيح ويشير الى امام العمل)*
*اى الوجه المواجه لى اثناء الشغل *


* (Round = Rnd)*
*تعنى : (سطر او لفه)*
*عندما نشتغل فى دائره نقول rnd 1 اى السطر الاول وهكذا*


* (Guage)*
*وهو معيار او مقاس*
*ويذكره لنا فى بدايه الباترون *
*فمثلا عندما يكتب لنا *
*guage : 12 sc= 3cm*
*فهذا معناه ان كل 12 غرزه حشو تساوى 3 سم *
*والمعيار هذا مفيد عندما نريد ان نطبق الباترون بنفس المقاسات الموجوده به فلابد ان نلتزم بالمعيار او المقاس*
*فمثلا عند عمل بلوزه او تنوره ناخذ المقاسات الازمه لعمل هذه البلوزه فتكون مثلا 50 سم فى هذه الحاله نشتغل عينه من الغرزه المستخدمه فى البلوزه ( ولتكن مثلا البريد ) ثم نحسب عدد الغرز الموجوده فى 1 سم فتكون مثلا 4 غرز بريد *
*اذا لعمل المقاس المطلوب ( 50 سم ) لابد من شغل 200 سلسله فى البدايه*
*اذا فائده المعيار هى ضبط المقاسات *
*مثال اخر : gauge : 6 rows = 5 cm*
*اى ان المعيار هنا هو*
*كل 6 اسطر تساوى 5 سم*


*(Group = Grp) *
*تعنى : (مجموعه)*
*وهى تشير مثلا الى مجموعه من الغرز التى نشتغلها مع بعضهم البعض*
*فمثلا نقول اتركى المجموعه المكونه من 3 بريد ثم اشتغلى غرزه بريد فى المجموعه التاليه*



*(Hook)*
*تعنى ابره الكروشيه او صناره الكروشيه)*


*(Yarn)*
*تعنى : (خيط) *


* (Yarn over = Yo) او (Yarn overhook = Yoh) *
*تعنى : (لفى الخيط على الابره)*


*(C A) *
*تعنى : اللون a او اللون الاول عند استخدام اكثر من لون*
*(C B) *
*تعنى : اللون الثانى وهكذا *



*** كررى التعليمات المكتوبه بعد هذه العلامه عدد معين من المرات على حسب الباترون واحيانا لا يكتب*
*عدد المرات فنكرر حتى ننتهى من السطر*


* (Inch) *
*تعنى : (بوصه وهى مقياس مثل ال سم)*



* هذه صوره تلخص رموز واختصارات الغرز*



*



*





*يتبع...*
​
​


----------



## just member (6 يوليو 2009)

كروشيه


----------



## just member (6 يوليو 2009)

* المرحله الثانيه : كيفيه قراءه الباترون المكتوب*
*فى بداية الباترون يذكر لنا الادوات المطلوبة (MATERIALS) فيذكر لنا *
* حجم الابرة المستخدمة *
* الكمية اللازمة من الخيط *
* نوع الخيط المستخدم لانجاذ هذا العمل *


* حجم الابرة المستخدمة *
*مقاس الابرة (HOOK SIZE) *
*مثال HOOK SIZE 5 أى اننا نستخدم أبرة مقاس 5 *
*مثال اخر HOOK SIZE Q أى أننا نستخدم أبرة مقاس Q *


* ملاحظه*
*عندما يكون فى الباترون أكثر من مقاس مثلاً بلوزة يكتب لنا مقاسات الابر المستخدمة لكل مقاس مثال SIZE F-5(3.75)FOR SIZE S / G-6 (4MM)M / H-8 (5MM)L*
*تعنى اننا نستخدم أبرة مقاس F ( وذكر لنا المرادفات لهذا المقاس وهى نمرة 5 أو 3.75mm )*
*للمقاس الصغير small أو s *
*ونستخدم ابره مقاس G للمقاس الميديم او M *
*ونستخدم ابره مقاس H للمقاس لارج او L *
*وهذا شكل يبين مقاسات الابر*











* الكمية اللازمة من الخيط* 

*بالنسبة للخيط يذكر لنا كمية الخيط المطلوبة لانجاذ العمل وكذلك نوعية الخيوط المستخدمه والالوان المستخدمة فى العمل (ولكم حرية أختيار الالوان المناسبة ونوع الخيط وكل على ذوقة )*
*مثال 1BALL OF GREENN AND 3 BOOL OF ECRU *
*تعنى اننا استخدمنا 1كرة ( شلة أو بكرة ) من اللون الاخضر وثلاث بكرات من البيچ *
*وأحياناً يذكر لنا وزن الخيط المستخدم مثلاً 30جم من اللون الاخضر وهكذا *
*خيط ( YARN & THREAD )*
*وأذا كنا نستخدم أكثر من لون فى العمل يذكر لنا رمز كل لون *
*BOOL BLUE 3A*
*BOOL GREEN 1B*
*BOOL RED 1C*
*فيكون رمز اللون الازرق هو (A) ويمكن أن نعتبرة اللون الرئيسى (M C) أى اللون المكون لغالبية العمل*
*اللون الرئيسى (MAIN COLOR=M C) *
*ويكون اللون الاخضر هو Bوالاحمر هو C *
*وعندما يذكر لنا أن نستخدم اللون B *
*تلقائى نستخدم اللون الاخضر وهكذا *
*بعد ذلك يذكر لنا القياس (GAUGE)*

*مثال *
*GAUGE 13SC=10 CM *
*تعنى أن كل 13غرزة حشو =10سم فى المقياس *
*مثال اخر*
*HEACH MOTEF MEASURES 3CM *
*تعنى أن كل قطعة (عندما يكون العمل عبارة عن مربعات أو دوائر أو أى شكل نقوم بشبكها ) مقاسها =3سم*
*ويضع لنا جدول أحياناً فى اول الباترون وأحياناً اخرى فى أخرة يذكرنا فية بأختصارات الغرز المستخدمة فى الباترون*
*مثال *

*SC= SINGLE CROCHET *
*DC= DOUBLE CROCHET *


* الباترون يتكون من اجزاء رئيسيه وهى*
*1- معرفه نوع حجم الابره المستخدمه*
*2- معرفه الوان وانواع وكميه الخيوط المستخدمه ( وهذه يمكنك التغيير فيها على حسب ذوقك )*
*3- المقياس او المعيار للحصول على المقاس المناسب للعمل *
*4- جدول يبين اختصارات الغرز الاساسيه وذلك للتذكره*
*5- شرح الغرز المستخدمه فى الباترون*
*6- طريقه العمل*

* ملاحظه*
*وقد تعرفنا على الاربع نقاط الاولى فى السابق ونبدا الان من النقطه الخامسه*

*(5) شرح الغرز المستخدمه فى الباترون*
*يذكر لنا الباترون شرحا مبسطا للغرزه التى سنعمل عليها وتسمى هذه*
* غرز الباترون (Pattern stitches & Special stitches)*
* وصف الغرز (stitches abbreviation)*

* امثله*
*l stich: (1 dc, 1 ch, 1 dc) in same stich, or else indicated*
*فى المثال السابق وضح لنا غرزه الصدفه وهى عباره عن*
*( غرزه بريد – 1 سلسله – غرزه بريد ) فى نفس الغرزه *

* ملاحظه*
*ممكن ان تختلف الغرزه من باترون الى اخر على حسب التصميم والشكل فمثلا ممكن ان تكون غرزه الصدفه فى باترون اخر هى ( 2 بريد -2 سلسله – 2بريد ) او باى عدد من الغرز على حسب المصصم*
*ولذلك نجد من الضرورى معرفه الغرز التى يتبعها الباترون *

*مثال اخر*

*غرزتى البريد الاماميه والخلفيه*
*وهنا فرصه لتعلم هذه الغرزه بشرح مبسط حتى لا تكون هناك اى شكاوى منها فى المستقبل *

*اولا غرزه البريد الاماميه*
*insert hook from front under bar of next dc, draw loop through, yarn over and complete a dc *

*insert = اغرزى *
*hook = الابره *
*from front= اى من امام العمل ( يعنى الابره بتكون امام العمل وهذا مهم جدا )*
*under bar of next = وتحت عمود الغرزه التاليه ( يعنى الابره بتكون من خلف الغرزه التاليه وهذا ايضا مهم ) *
*draw loop through, yarn over and complete a dc *
*ثم اسحبى ثم لفى الخيط حول الابره وكملى غرزه البريد*
*نلاحظ هنا ان وضعيه الابره هى التى تحدد نوع الغرزه*
*وفى حاله البريد الاماميه بتكون الابره امام العمل ولكن من خلف الغرزه التاليه انتبهى*


*



*


*لاحظى فى الصوره الابره موازيه لامام العمل ولكننا غرزناها من خلف الغرزه يعنى الغرزه بتكون امام الابره ثم نكمل مثل البريد العاديه*​

*



*


*



*


*



*



*وبتلاحظى ان الغرزه بارزه للامام ولذلك سميت اماميه*

​


----------



## just member (6 يوليو 2009)

*ثانيا غرزه البريد الخلفيه*
*insert hook from back over bar of next dc, draw loop through, yarn over and complete a dc *
*insert hook = اغرزى الابره*
*from back = من الخلف ( وهنا الاهميه ) اى ان الابره بتكون موازيه لخلف العمل *
*over bar of next dc= وامام عمود الغرزه التاليه *
*draw loop through, yarn over and complete a dc *
*ثم نسحب ونلف الخيط ونكمل غرزه البريد عادى*​


*الملاحظ هنا وضعيه الابره (من خلف العمل ولكن امام الغرزه التاليه ) ( عكس البريد الاماميه )*​

*



*


*



*


*



*


*



*


*ونلاحظ انا الغرزه تكون منخفضه ولذلك يسمونها احيانا - low dc*


​
* ملاحظه*
*عند شغل غرزه بريد اماميه اغرزى الابره كما تعلمنا فى السابق ثم انظرى الى ظهر العمل تجدى هذا الشكل*


*



*




*اشتغلى غرزه بريد خلفيه بان تغرزى الابره من خلف العمل ولكن اما الغرزه التاليه تجدى هذا الشكل*


*



*



*انظرى للصورتين وقارنى بينهما ماذا لاحظتى ؟؟؟؟؟*
*نلاحظ ان شكل الابره فى غرزه البريد الاماميه من الخلف هى نفسها غرزه البريد الخلفيه *
*بمعنى عند غرز الابره فى البريد الاماميه يكون امام العمل هو غرزه البريد الاماميه التى نشتغلها ولكن خلف العمل بيكون غرزه البريد الخلفيه حتى بعد ما تخلصى شغل الغرزه انظرى للشكل من الخلف تصبح الغرزه بريد خلفيه ( منخضه )*
*وكذلك عندما ننظر لظهر العمل فى البريد الخلفيه نلاقى بريد اماميه *
*اى ان اى غرزه منهما فى الوجه الصحيح لها بتكون الغرزه المحدده والجانب الاخر من العمل( ظهر العمل ) بتكون الغرزه الاخرى*​

*مثال اخر*
*Popcorn: 5 dc in next st, drop loop from hook, insert hook from front to back in first of the 5 dc made, draw dropped loop through loop on hook*
*يصف لنا هنا غرزه الفيشاره *
*5 غرز بريد فى الغرزه التاليه ثم نسقط ( نسحب ) اللفات من الابره ثم نغرز الابره من الامام الى الخلف فى خامس غرزه بريد ثم نسحب *


* ملاحظه*
*الغرزه السابقه هى الغرزه التى نعرفها وكذلك كل الغرز ولكن ما يجب الانتباه له هو عدد الغرزوالسلاسل التى تتكون منها بعض الغرز الغرزه ممكن ان تختلف من باترون لاخر*


*مثال اخر *
*5dc cluster (5dc cl):*
*Holding back last loop on hook for each dc, 5 dc in ch 2 sp, yo, and draw through 6 loops on hook*
*من المثال السابق نرى ان الغرزه المستخدمه هى العقود او الcluster *
*ومن الممكن ان تكون غرزه الكلستر من البريد العاديه او من البريد الثنائيه او الثلاثيه وهكذا ولذلك يجب ان يكتب نوع الغرزه المستخدمه بجوار العدد فى الباترون*
*وفى المثال السابق نلاحظ انه استخدم غرزه البريد العاديه فى عمل الغرزه *
*5 dc اى 5 غرز بريد = 1 غرزه عنقود*
*وعرفنا كيف نشتغل الغرزه *
*Holding back = اتركى *
*Last = اخر*
*Loop = لفه *
*On hook = على الابره *
*For = ل*
*Each = كل *
*Dc = غرزه بريد *
*بمعنى انه يوضح اننا يجب ان نترك اخر لفه من كل غرزه بريد على الابره *
*اى اننا نشتغل 5 غرز بريد ونترك اخر لفه على الابره *


*5 dc in ch 2 sp*
*اشتغلى 5 غرز بريد فى فراغ الاثنين سلسله ( هذا هو مكان الغرزه المحدد فى الباترون ) *


*yo, and draw through 6 loops on hook*
*yo = لفى الخيط على الابره*
*Draw = اسحبى الابره *
*Through= خلال*
*6 loop = لفات الموجوده على الابره *


* ملاحظه*
*فى بعض الباترونات الاخرى يصف لنا الغرزه باسلوب اخر ولكن فى النهايه تكون هى نفس التكنيك والطريقه التى تعلمناها يعنى المساله هى لغه انجليزيه عاديه وتغيير فى اسلوب الكلام وطبعا من تعرف تشتغل الغرزه لن تحتاج لهذه الاوصاف ولكن تنتبه لعدد الغرز المتكونه منها الغرزه لانها تختلف من تصميم لاخر*


* ملاحظه*
*عند بدايه اى سطر كما تعلمنا لابد ان نبدا سلسله تساوى ارتفاع الغرزه التى نشتغل بها *
*وعند عمل غرزه ما مثل العنقود ( مكونه من 3 بريد )*
*نلاحظ ان اول غرزه فى السطر تتكون من 3 سلسله ( التى نشتغلهم فى بدايه السطر نعتبرهم كاول غرزه بريد ) + 2 بريد مع ترك اخر لفه من كل غرزه على الابره ثم نسحب من خلال الجميع مره واحده*
*وتسمى هذه الغرزه غرزه البدايه (beginning stitch) *
*وفى الباترونات التى تستخدم هذه الغرزه نلاحظ انهم يكتبون لنا فى وصف الغرز *
*Beg cluster او beg cl*
*بمعنى غرزه الكلستر الاولى وكما ذكرنا تتكون من ( 3 سلسله + عدد غرز البريد المكونه للغرزه على حسب الباترون )*
*مثال : اذا اردنا ان نشتغل كلستر مكون من 3 بريد فتكون الغرزه الاولى كالتالى*​


*



*


*هذه هى 3 سلسله لبدايه السطر*
*ثم نشتغل 2 بريد مع ترك اخر لفه من كل غرزه على الابره*


*



*


*وبذلك نكون قد حصلنا على beg cl*
*وتكون الغرزه التاليه كالتالى*


*



*



*3غرز بريد مع ترك اخر لفه من كل غرزه على الابره ثم نسحب الجميع مره واحده*


*



*


*وكذلك الحالى لباقى الغرز فى السطر*
​*وهذه الملحوظه تطبق على كل الغرز الاولى التى تستخدم مجموعات من غرز البريد مثل غرزع ال buff*
*او الpopcorn يكتب لنا فى وصف الغرز beg pop اى غرزه الفيشاره الاولى ( التى نبدا بها السطر ) *
*او مثلا beg buff اى غرزه المنتفخه الاولى وهكذا*​​​​




*يتبع...*


​


----------



## just member (6 يوليو 2009)

نبدا فى شرح اخر جزء من البترون وهو ​ 


(6)- طريقه العمل​ 

كما نعلم ان اى عمل فى الكروشيه يعتمد فى البدايه على غرزه السلسله فنجد دائما ان السطر الاول من اى عمل ما هو الا تعريف بعدد السلاسل المستخدمه ​ 

مثال
Row 1: Ch 22, work 2 sc into 2nd ch from hook 
(row) تعنى صف او سطر ( راجعى الاختصارات )
(ch) تعنى سلسله
(work) تعنى اشتغلى 
(hook) تعنى ابره 
(from) تعنى من 
(2nd) تعنى ثانى ​ 


ملاحظه ​ 

(1 st) تعنى الاول 
(2 nd) تعنى الثانى 
(3 rd) تعنى الثالث 
وباقى الارقام ابتدا من الرقم (4) نكتب (th)بجانب الرقم فيكون الرابع او الخامس او السادس وهكذا ​ 

تصبح ترجمه السطر كالتالى : اشتغلى 22 سلسله ثم اشتغلى
2غرزه حشو فى ثانى سلسله من الابره​ 




مثال اخر
Row 1: Dc in 3rd ch from hook and in each ch
across row Turn
Row 1: Dc in 3rd ch from hook 
كما فى المثال السابق ​ 

السطر الاول :غرزه بريد فى ثالث سلسله من الابره
(and in each ch) بمعنى وفى كل سلسله
(across row) بمعنى فى باقى السطر
يعنى نشتغل 2 بريد فى كل سلسله الى ان ينتهى السطر 
تاتى كلمه (across) لتوضح لنا ان نكمل الشغل للنهايه 
وكلمه (Turn) كما اخذنا سابقا اى اقلبى السطر بمعنى اخر انتهى السطر ونبدا فى سطر جديد​ 







مثال اخر​ 

With A, ch 4; join with a sl st to form a ring
(With) تعنى (ب) يعنى بمعنى باستخدام 
(A) تعنى اللون الاول فى العمل 
(ch 4) تعنى اشتغلى 4 سلسله 
(join) اربطى او اوصلى او بمصطلح الكروشيه اغلقى 
(ring) تعنى دائره​ 


فتكون الترجمه كالاتى : باللون الاول ( a) اشتغلى 4 سلسله واغلقيهم بغرزه منزلقه لتكوين دائره ​

واحيانا يكتب لنا السطر السابق كالتالى 
With A, ch 4; join with a sl st to beg ch to form a ​ 
ring
اى باللون الاول اشتغلى 4 سلسله واغلقيهم بمنزلقه فى سلسله البدايه لتكوين دائره​ 

مثال اخر​ 

With A, ch 4; join with a sl st to beg ch to form a ring 
Rnd 1: (RS) Ch 1, work 8 sc in ring; sl st to beg sc​ 


الشرح
كما بالسابق بالون الاول (a) اشتغلى 4 سلسله واغلقيهم
بمنزلقه فى سلسله البدايه لتكوين دائره 
(Rnd 1) تعنى السطر الاول
(RS) تعنى الوجه الصحيح للعمل اى ان امام العمل يكون مواجه
لى 
(ch 1) اشتغلى 1 سلسله ( نلاحظ ان هذه السلسله هى سلسله
بدء السطر لاننا نستخدم غرزه الحشو sc )
(work 8 sc in ring) تعنى اشتغلى 8 غرز حشو فى الدائره 
(sl st to beg sc) تعنى اشتغلى غرزه منزلقه فى غرزه حشو
الاولى ( لنغلق الدائره )
فيصبح السطر كالتالى 
السطر الاول : اشتغلى 1 سلسله ثم ثم اشتغلى 8 غرز حشو
فى الدائره واغلقيهم بمنزلقه ​ 

مثال اخر
Rnd 2: Ch 1, work 2 sc in each st around; sl st to 
beg sc--16 sts​ 
(Rnd 2) تعنى السطر الثانى ​ 
(ch 1) تعنى سلسله ( سلسله بدايه السطر لاننا نستخدم غرزه الحشو )
(work 2 sc in each st) تعنى اشتغلى 2 غرزه حشو فى كل غرزه
(around) تعنى الى اخر غرزه فى الدائره 
نلاحظ ان كلمه (around) هى نفس معنى (across)
والاثنان بمعنى نكمل حتى نهايه السطر
اى كما فى المثال السابق نشتغل 2 غرزه حشو فى كل غرزه من غرز السطر 
فتكون ترجمه السطر السابق كالتالى 
اشتغلى 1 سلسله ثم 2 غرزه حشو فى كل غرزه حتى نهايه السطر او الدائره 
(sl st to beg sc) اى غرزه منزلقه فى غرزه الحشو الاولى ( لنغلق الدائره )
(sts16) معناها 16 غرزه اى ان عدد غرز السطر بعد الانتهاء منه تساوى 16 غرزه​ 




مسرووووووووووووووق
​


----------

